# MK3 GTI (NA) wiring for Euro lights, FK fogs and indicators



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I've searched and found some topics on one or the other, but not something that has them all.

So, here's the story:
1999 MK3 GTI
NA light switch (DRL and On)
Euro smoked headlights
FK smoked fogs and indicators w/ dummies.

Pics up later, as I'm moving my web server, but here's what I need to know.

The fogs line up just fine, and the stock headlights do as well.

However, 
1. On the back of the pigtail for the euro headlights, there is a light gray wire. I suspect it runs to the city light in the headlight assembly. It's currently disconnected. Would anyone know where I'm supposed to splice that into to get that one to work?









2. On the turn signal lights, there is a 2 prong plug (I'll add the pic when I get it). The NA harness has a 3 prong plug. I've read somewhere (and can't find it) that you can hack the 3-prong housing a bit and get it to fit. I'm not a fan of that as my pops told me to do things right the first time. I've got terminal removal tools and several 2-prong plugs that I can snap the leads into.
a. Which 2 wires from the NA signal light connector line up with the 2 prongs (red wire and black wire) of the euro signal?
b. what is done with the one unused wire (keep that in your mind for a second)?

3. On the pic of the turn signal, there is what looks like another city light in the housing. It has 2 wires; one white, one black, coming out of it. Where would I splice those to make the city light work for that?









Thanks in advance. I should have the pics up tonight


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

OK, so I figured this one out on my own, using the Bentley, 

I used a terminal tool to pull out hte green/red and black/white wires in the 3-prong connectors, as well as the brown wires (well, they're really orange, but who's counting). 

I then pulled some two-prong plugs off a spare harness I had..the ones that have the 2 channels to match the plugs on the FK fogs. 

In my situation, the PO had put a Euro bumper on and had cut the marker lights, so wiring the city light in the dummy was easy. I just matched up the wires and away we went (black to brown, white/black to grey/white and/or grey/red). 

I left the one plug that remained from the NA plug (for the parking light) in the plug in case I want to go back in the future to an NA setup. 

I haven't done the City light for the Euro headlights yet. I'm waiting to get a Euro light switch (or build one). I'd want the city light to come off when the headlights go on. 

The car's back together, so no pics, sorry. It wasn't that hard.


----------

